# Bacter 100--what are in it and is it going to make the plants grow better?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Is bacter 100 something that can make a big difference in plant growth?
It is not the same as stability/cycle, is it?
If you have a planted tank with dead leaves on the surface of the substrate will those creat micro-organism that can provide a similiar effect, or should I remove the dead leaves and keep the substrate as clean as possible?
Thank you very much.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't they really let on what's in it. But it sounds like beneficial bacteria, which you already have plenty of once the tank is grown in. I can leave my ADA cube without feeding for weeks if I wanted to. The reason I do is because I keep it super clean to prevent algae at the high light levels. I wouldn't get all wrapped up in the ADA products.

Do they work as a system? Yes. Are they necessary to the system? That part is questionable. The thing that is irrefutable is the Aquasoil system. It works. After I tried ADA, I don't think I'll go to another substrate for a CO2 injected tank ever again. The results are the best I've ever experienced, compared to inert substrate, root tabs, Eco-complete or Florabase.


----------

